# Нетрадиционные методы лечения остеохондроза



## Мария Ляшко (24 Дек 2012)

Здравствуйте!!! Расскажите, пожалуйста о нетрадиционных методах лечения, которые помогли Вам при остеохондрозе. Традиционные- это медикаменты, массаж, физкультура, физиотерапия. Укажите еще и свой возраст, профессию и населенный пункт, в котором проживаете. Эти данные нужны мне для доклада, а также помощи себе и знакомым людям! Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Дек 2012)

А почему в традиционных методах лечения вы не включили оперативное лечение?


----------



## Мария Ляшко (24 Дек 2012)

Уже включила! Спасибо за напоминание.


----------



## Мария Ляшко (24 Дек 2012)

Здравствуйте!!! Расскажите, пожалуйста о нетрадиционных методах лечения, которые помогли Вам при остеохондрозе. Традиционные- это медикаменты, массаж, физкультура, физиотерапия, оперативное лечение. Укажите еще и свой возраст, профессию и населенный пункт, в котором проживаете. Эти данные нужны мне для доклада, а также помощи себе и знакомым людям! Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Дек 2012)

Есть куча сайтов и форумов по типу разных бабушек и малаховых, где подобная галиматья присутствует. Но почему-то я не встречал нигде обсуждений "нетрадиционной космонавтики" или "нетрадиционных вооруженных сил" и прочих глупостей (кроме, конечно, нетрадиционной сексуальной ориентации, к которой отношусь также отрицательно, как и к "нетрадиционной медицине").
Думаю, что не стоит засорять "Форум" подобным невежеством.


----------

